# mathews monster xlr8



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys, I have been looking for a bow for my cousin lately and he is a 30" draw, I have been looking for a while for a good price and I finally got the right one.. a mathews monster xlr8, on AT for $575 dollars. have you guys ever held one? or shot one? I have never held a mathews, I need some info.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've done both.. they are very nice bows, but for bigger guys they don't fit the best. with at 5" brace height the cables rub my wrist and it isn't the most comfortable. 

That being said, the bow flat out shoots


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright thanks.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a sweet bow!! I had one for my second bow. It's a flat out shoots.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright cool, I hope I can get it for him.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the monsters are great bows, I got a monster and I know a few people that have a monster XLR8 and they really like theirs and I really like mine. My dad has an 80# XLR8 and he has a 30" draw and shoots it very well, he's shooting it at 76# 30" w/ a 394 grain gold tip velocity pro 300 and it's almost flat out to 40 yards maybe 1" low but a couple more turns and it will be 1 pin to 40 yards and that's w/ nearly a 400 grain arrow!
Definitely a good 3-d bow as well since they are really flat shooting I went to a 3-d shoot Saturday and I was glad I had my monster (1 pin to 30 yards for me at 62# w/ a 350 grain arrow and that's the M6) since there were many shots that were inbetween 20 and 30 where u wouldnt know what pin to use but w/ it being one pin to 30 it was easy on those closer shots and then even if I messed up a little bit on those longer shots by misjudged the distance it wouldnt drop way too much.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Is he new to archery? If so I'd look for a different bow besides the xlr8. No doubt they are good bows, but a really short brace height, long draw length, and a beginner don't usually mix well. If you'd like to get him one of the monsters, how about the M7? The M6 would also be more forgiving, but still is quite a bit of bow for a beginner.

Just some suggestions as I think for a beginner bow something a little more forgiving will give him a little more confidence.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Is he new to archery? If so I'd look for a different bow besides the xlr8. No doubt they are good bows, but a really short brace height, long draw length, and a beginner don't usually mix well. If you'd like to get him one of the monsters, how about the M7? The M6 would also be more forgiving, but still is quite a bit of bow for a beginner.
> 
> Just some suggestions as I think for a beginner bow something a little more forgiving will give him a little more confidence.


he is not a beginner, bought I just saw the xlr8 on the classifieds at his dl, so I thought it was good.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice bow, Its a little top heavy but with a stab it balances almost perfect.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay, well the XLR8 is out of the picture, Now I am looking at a 2007 Hoyt vectrix XL, its much better deal cause it is ready to shoot, any views on this one? N77, you know your hoyts, have you shot this bow?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats not a bad bow ethier


----------



## NextGenArchery (Mar 28, 2010)

i had one for a year. set it up for outdoor fita and field and that bow shot lights out perfect! the draw cycle takes a little to get used to but i loved that bow. im only a 27" draw so im not sure how it will be for someone with a 30" draw. still its a great shooter


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

and if u cant find a monster w/ the right modules on it, they only cost like $20 and u can find some here on archery talk.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> he is not a beginner, bought I just saw the xlr8 on the classifieds at his dl, so I thought it was good.


Ok,

Just thought I'd ask:teeth:. 

I'm sure he'll be happy with the Hoyt.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Ok,
> 
> Just thought I'd ask:teeth:.
> 
> I'm sure he'll be happy with the Hoyt.


yeah haha.


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

i had 2 monsters they were gret just the black paint comes off so easy and its to hevy for me and too long i like any thing under 32ataa


----------

